# Husband commit affair when pregnant and still continue affair.



## Amazingpiggy (Dec 23, 2012)

It been 2 months that I discovered my husband has affair when I was pregnant with our first child.

The fact:
They started when I was 4 months pregnant. She knew I was pregnant but continue anyway. Bxtch. 
She is a teacher and a divorcee with 2 kids. Her husband also had affair. 

During the pregnancy, I didn't sense anything. My mood swing was terrible, we did have some quarrel during pregnancy. But after a while, he seems ok. So I didn't bother him too much.

But after my gal came out, I can sense he is detaching from us.
After work, he could play with my gal while I had my dinner, then he could do his own things in his room.
He became more and more detached and drifted away from me. 
He start to sleep on the couch. He start to avoid conversation to me. 
Then I start to suspect he had an affair. 
I confronted him, he was shock but he didn't denied.

Dday, he mention he will go NC. But the thing drag till one week, he finally chose her. So he leave the house.
But after few hours, he came back and beg for forgiveness. I think I forgive him too easily. Few weeks later, I caught him going up her house. 
Separation start afterward. Initially he did beg to reconcile, but I refuse. Then when I say reconcile he wanted divorce.
Because he is still together with him. Just wanted to drag me only.

So I look for lawyer, and sent an official letter to take care and control of my gal(6mth)
He was angry, furious etc. 
he say I use our gal to attack him. 

Now, he request an interim court order. court has issue weekdays access 6pm-8pm. He is furious abt this. Seriously, what can he do in 2 hour. 

They are still together and planning to fight in court for my gal.


Why would a guy doesn't wan to own responsibility to his own child but wan to own responsibility to other ppl kids? 
Why would a husband did such a terrible thing when his wife is in the most vulnerable state?
Why would a woman like her do such thing to a pregnant woman? She herself is a mother also.
Should I expose the affair to the school since she is a teacher? Her moral conduct is wrong. 
I am starting the 180.


----------



## Kasler (Jul 20, 2012)

Expose and file divorce.


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

Amazingpiggy said:


> Why would a guy doesn't wan to own responsibility to his own child but wan to own responsibility to other ppl kids?
> Why would a husband did such a terrible thing when his wife is in the most vulnerable state?
> Why would a woman like her do such thing to a pregnant woman? She herself is a mother also.
> Should I expose the affair to the school since she is a teacher? Her moral conduct is wrong.
> I am starting the 180.


Because cheaters are selfish, self-centered, and score low on the empathy meter.

Be strong. Be glad this a$$ will only play a small part in raising your child.

Nice to see somebody with enough self-respect to kick her cheating POS husband to the curb.

And yes, expose the OW to everyone.


----------



## Amazingpiggy (Dec 23, 2012)

What is POS?
Yah it sad to know that the person I once knew for 14 years had change.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Piece Of Sh!t


----------



## cramdas (Nov 21, 2012)

This is my story ...OMG. I went through this last year. So sorry for you. I am still trying to forget but it is so hard.


----------

